# OverDrive Media



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have long used my local library to check out audiobooks. Now that I have my iPod Touch, I have discovered OverDrive. I have not used it yet, but have downloaded the software. As I understand it, I chose a book, check it out for a limited amount of time, download it to iTunes, and transfer to my iPod. At the end of the checkout time, it disappears. Has anyone used OverDrive? Seems like a great way to access my library when I am out of town.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

The app allows you to use your ipod touch/iphone/ipad browser to check out a book and then download it directly, you don't have to go through your computer or itunes.  I haven't play with it much other than to see it works.  Not well documented or really all that intuitive, but it works.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's been awhile since I downloaded any Overdrive to my iPod; but I think the device has to be registered?  Is that still true?

Betsy


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Im not sure, i completely forgot about them


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I've been downloading files to my computer and then transferring them to my iPod.  It works pretty well except sometimes my iPod doesn't play the "parts" in order--e.g. jumping from Part 1 to Part 3 and skipping over Part 2-- and sometimes if I pause in the middle of listening and then turn it back on, it reverts to the beginning of that part again.  I've heard people with other MP3 players don't have this issue?

N


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I did not have to register my ipad.  I think that is they they are getting the app directly on the device to avoid the issues around registration.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I use Overdrive to get audiobooks from my library.  I have not had any problems with it.  
deb


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I can't figure out how to make this work. I downloaded the app to my iphone and have no idea what to do next lol.

Melissa


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

use your iphone browser to go to your library's overdrive page.  Then log in, then you can check out a mp3 book.  When it checks out the book, it will download a small file that will open up your iphone app and start downloading the book.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

arshield said:


> use your iphone browser to go to your library's overdrive page. Then log in, then you can check out a mp3 book. When it checks out the book, it will download a small file that will open up your iphone app and start downloading the book.


Oh thank you! That makes perfect sense 

Melissa


----------

